# has anyone heard anything about aurora



## 2.8powerranger

Not trying to bring about anything negative.just wondering about th estatus.hopefully look forward to some cool stuff


----------



## mcdougall

Haven't heard anything new...but I'm still hopeful
Mcdee 

( tick...tick...tick...)


----------



## Barnabas Collin

I was told two weeks away from new kits. This is what he replied in my email on Feb. 5th
"They will be out in 2 weeks for sure. We got everything except Decals for one of the Planes."


----------



## Auroranut

tick... tick...tick...
Chris.


----------



## Zorro

2.8powerranger said:


> Not trying to bring about anything negative.just wondering about th estatus.hopefully look forward to some cool stuff


You're in luck! Their PR guy is a member of this board! I'm sure he'll answer your question any minute now!


tick... tick...tick...


----------



## phrankenstign

According to their web-site, 5 kits were shipped on December 29th: The U.F.O., SSN Skipjack, The German U-Boat Wolfpack, Blackbeard, and The Forgotten Prisoner of Castel-Mare.

I'm sure most hobby shops have them by now.


----------



## Auroranut

phrankenstign, could you pleas let us know whereabouts on their site you saw it? I contacted them last week and Jerry told me that the first kits are still a few weeks away. 
Chris.

tick...tick...tick...


----------



## phrankenstign

Sure!

It's right here:

http://www.auroraplasticscorp.com/services.html


----------



## Auroranut

They were the original release dates. If you read the "Dead Horse Here" thread, I put a quote from Jerry there that says that the first kits will be released in the next few weeks. There was a big delay with the decals and instruction sheets. They're not sure what the first releases will be.
Chris.


----------



## dpluta

Rotflol!!


----------



## mcdougall

Say, wait a minute, there are no decals on the UFO...Blackbeard or the Forgotten Prisoner... oh well another week or two will be worth the wait!
Mcdee

tick, tick, tick...


----------



## Auroranut

No decals on the Vampire either.

tick... tick...tick...


----------



## Zorro

mcdougall said:


> Say, wait a minute, there are no decals on the UFO...Blackbeard or the Forgotten Prisoner... oh well another week or two will be worth the wait!
> Mcdee
> 
> tick, tick, tick...


Actually, Blackbeard came with a small gold "nameplate" decal. You seldom see them included on built-ups though. 

And remember, "they're not sure what the first releases will be." Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## The-Nightsky

I really want the Fokker Tri plane!! I'm serious.......I saw cases of them in the pics


----------



## kit-junkie

Another thread about to be locked.

tick, tick, tick..


----------



## Auroranut

Is this fun or what?
I'd forgotten about the Blackbeard decal. I applied the original '66 decal to my kit about 6 months ago, and it was perfect!! I even used setting solution to snuggle it over the detail!! Not bad for a 47 year old decal!!


----------



## Auroranut

Sorry, I forgot....

tick... tick... tick...


----------



## kit-junkie

Auroranut said:


> Is this fun or what?
> I'd forgotten about the Blackbeard decal. I applied the original '66 decal to my kit about 6 months ago, and it was perfect!! I even used setting solution to snuggle it over the detail!! Not bad for a 47 year old decal!!


It's a 42 year old decal, but who's counting?


----------



## Auroranut

My mistook KJ. Iactually meant to put 41. That's how old it was when I applied it.
Chris

tick...tick...tick...


----------



## kit-junkie

Lol! I was 42 when I typed that last post. tick tick tick...


----------



## Auroranut

I'm actually 47!!!
Chris.
BTW someone must have hid the Loctite. 

tick...tick...tick...


----------



## hawk1999

i think i hear a train :freak:


----------



## Zorro

.... wreck.


----------



## Auroranut

Lets hope it's not carrying AMTs molds- we could have "Oh, s**t " MkII on our hands!!
Chris.

tick...tick...tick...


----------



## hawk1999

thank god all the polar light molds are in china:devil:


----------



## mcdougall

Golly...right again Zorro!...I had completely forgotten about that pesky little Blackbeard nameplate decal...mind you it has been 40 some odd years since I opened that particularly great kit from Aurora...man those years were awesome!
tick,tick,tick I wish someone from Aurora would add some talk,talk,talk...
still hopeful... but chin up lads...Monarch and Moebius are saving the day!
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner

Don't you guys have anything to build??

I have a suggestion. Let the first guy to actually buy a new A Corp Triplane come on the board and post where he got it and provide photographic evidence that it's the real deal.

Until then maybe we should quit whining about the fact that the kits are not yet available. Afterall complaining about the failings of A Corp's management and marketing is just a waste of time!

Why don't you guys go look in your closets and see if you can find something that you want to build now and stop dwelling on kits that are not yet available!

Dave


----------



## Auroranut

We must have faith Mcdee. If they say a few weeks, we must wait and see what happens. If it's Fokkers, so be it. If it's Vampires and Blackbeards, we know the company has hope. If it's vampires flying Fokkers, we're in trouble!!!
As you rightly point out, we still have two dedicated modelmakers to fill the gap!!:thumbsup:
Chris.


tick...tick...tick...


----------



## Zathros

I have a meeting scheduled for Feb 16, with them...I will return that monday with all the info I get from them..


----------



## Auroranut

Thank you Zathros. Also, thank you for your efforts.:thumbsup:
Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Yes...Thank you Zathros although a lot of tongue in cheek in this thread...bottom line is a lot of us are simply frustrated and would really love to see Aurora back on its' feet again...Until Saturday then...good luck!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Amen Mcdee. I was trying to figure out how to post it, but you said it just right.
Chris.


----------



## BronzeGiant

Auroranut said:


> If it's vampires flying Fokkers, we're in trouble!!!


Isn't that a novel by Kim Newman called "The BLOODY Red Baron."

Steve


----------



## Geoff Boaz

IBTL

My dog is scratching... wonder if he has fleas... or maybe tics...


----------



## Auroranut

BronzeGiant said:


> Isn't that a novel by Kim Newman called "The BLOODY Red Baron."
> 
> Steve


:thumbsup:
Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie

What, no more ticks? Shucks! *kicks dirt*


----------



## Auroranut

Alright KJ. I hate to see good people cry...

tick...tick...tick...

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie

I wasn't crying. I had sand in my eye... Yeah, that's it. It was just sand.


----------



## scotpens

Auroranut said:


> . . . If it's vampires flying Fokkers, we're in trouble!!!


You mean we're Fokked!


----------



## kit-junkie

Look, Fokker... That's about enough of that.


----------



## Auroranut

This party is getting rude!!! I might have to put my clothes back on and leave!!!:hat:
Chris 

tick...etc.


----------



## John P

I actually still have some of the parts of my original Aurora Fokker in my spares box! Maybe I'll buy a new one so I can make a hybrid.


----------



## kit-junkie

John P said:


> ...Maybe I'll buy a new one so I can make a hybrid.


You mean a _Mother_ Fokker!  okay, okay... I'll be good now.

tick?


----------



## 2.8powerranger

Thanks Zathros,,be lookin forward to hearing from you.


----------



## StarshipClass

Zathros said:


> I have a meeting scheduled for Feb 16, with them...I will return that monday with all the info I get from them..


Oh, ye of little faith!

BEHOLD, _ZATHROS_, PROPHET OF AURORA! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro

Just curious.


----------



## Steve244

I heard:


> In 1977 Aurora ended all kit production and Nabisco sold all the molds to Monogram. During shipment to Morton Grove, IL, five molds were destroyed: Jet Commander, Albatross CIII, Halberstadt CLII, Breguet XIV and Skymaster.


from this page

(but they also say:


> Obviously, the molds for many Aurora kits still exist as evidenced by the reissued from Polar Lights/Playing Mantis.


so don't believe everything you read.)


----------



## StarshipClass

Steve244 said:


> I heard:
> 
> 
> from this page
> 
> (but they also say:
> 
> so don't believe everything you read.)


I don't believe a word you've written.:wave:


----------



## Admiral Nelson

*Boredom* is a condition characterized by preception of one's environment as dull, tedious, and lacking in stimulation. This can result from leisure and a lack of aesthetic interests. Labor, however, and even art may be alienated and passive, or immersed in tedium. There is an inherent anxiety in boredom; people will expend considerable effort to prevent or remedy it, yet in many circumstances, it is accepted as suffering to be endured. Common passive ways to escape boredom are to sleep or to think *creative* thoughts (daydream). Typical active solutions consist in an intentional activity of some sort, often something new, *as familiarity and repetition** lead to the tedious, such as posting about a defunked model company over and over and over and over and over.:freak:*


----------



## mcdougall

Zathros said:


> I have a meeting scheduled for Feb 16, with them...I will return that monday with all the info I get from them..


It's still Monday guys...
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66

My fellow modelers screw this A-corp they havent come out with a single thing and as far as it looks probably wont!Besides we got to great Companies like Monarch and Moebuis pumping out some fantastic Styrene kits for us to build!So lets move on and not mention the A corp until we see there kits on the shelf and the ones that they said they still have test shots of!


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Tick....tick....tick........


----------



## StarshipClass

Admiral Nelson said:


> *Boredom* . . . Typical active solutions consist in an intentional activity of some sort, often something new, *as familiarity and repetition** lead to the tedious, such as posting about a defunked model company over and over and over and over and over.*


Speaking of which, when is the Lubliner Seaview coming out????


----------



## Dave Metzner

Hmmm. Let's see, Zanthros was going to meet with the folks at A Corp on the 16th. My callendar says that today is the 18th! wait a minute let me double check........yep it sure is the 18th!

I just looked thru this thread and I find NO NEWS from Zanthros!

Now, where did I put my moderator hat and key ring?
Aw what the heck, let's let this go for another day or two.:roll:
Maybe Zanthros will drop by and let us know when his next meeting with the folks at A Corp will be.


Dave


----------



## mcdougall

Whew...dodged a bullet there... thanks Dave...so far this has been a positive thread, not to much banter ...and the fact is, who knows??? maybe, just maybe...tick...tick...tick...:thumbsup:
eternally grateful for your patience ...
Mcdee


----------



## StarshipClass

Dave Metzner said:


> Hmmm. Let's see, Zanthros was going to meet with the folks at A Corp on the 16th. My callendar says that today is the 18th! wait a minute let me double check........yep it sure is the 18th!
> 
> I just looked thru this thread and I find NO NEWS from Zanthros!
> 
> Now, where did I put my moderator hat and key ring?
> Aw what the heck, let's let this go for another day or two.:roll:
> Maybe Zanthros will drop by and let us know when his next meeting with the folks at A Corp will be.
> 
> 
> Dave


Infidel! Apostate! How dare ye doubt the word of our Prophet Zathros, the Voice of A-Corps?

(And, for Prophet's sake, at least spell his screen name correctly!  )





:jest:


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks Dave. I think we just want this thing to happen so badly,we lose a little focus-I know I do. That's why I hadn't posted until now. Maybe our rants are a way of letting off some steam until we hear back. This is evidenced by the sheer amount of threads started here. I think if this one was closed, another one would probably fire up before too long(not by me anymore).
We obviously have a passion for most things Aurora. What you and Monarch are doing for us is to be commended and I for one thank you from the bottom of my heart. But if Aurora get off the ground, we have you both to produce totally new and exciting product and A-Corp to help us relive our youth ,or experience the fun of being able to build the models we could only dream about affording.
I'm absolutely positive Zathros will let us know what's going on when he's able to and I'd suggest keeping this thread running as long as everything is kept light hearted.
Chris.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Dave Metzner said:


> Hmmm. Let's see, Zanthros was going to meet with the folks at A Corp on the 16th. My callendar says that today is the 18th! wait a minute let me double check........yep it sure is the 18th!
> 
> I just looked thru this thread and I find NO NEWS from Zanthros!
> 
> Now, where did I put my moderator hat and key ring?
> Aw what the heck, let's let this go for another day or two.:roll:
> Maybe Zanthros will drop by and let us know when his next meeting with the folks at A Corp will be.
> 
> 
> Dave


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Admiral Nelson

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Speaking of which, when is the Lubliner Seaview coming out????


Lay off the crack, Perfesser. :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass

Admiral Nelson said:


> Lay off the crack, Perfesser. :freak:


Sorry! I couldn't resist!

(Got bored, you know!  )


----------



## Dave Metzner

OOOOPs Zathros! Is that better? You all knew what I meant!
Maybe Zathros will stop by and enlighten us before frustration sets in again.

Dave


----------



## StarshipClass

Dave Metzner said:


> OOOOPs Zathros! Is that better?


Yea, verily, Zathros forgives the repentant. 

May the Prophet summon the blessings of A-Corps to rain down upon thy noggin!


----------



## The Batman

I think I just saw him, guys...











- GJS


----------



## THRUSH Central

Can I come out of my corner now? Seeing how the powers that be are "coming out of the closet" to zing our beloved, future plastic model kit company who shall remain nameless seeing that it provokes the flesh of some. I no sulking no more...


----------



## Zorro

Still curious ...


----------



## Admiral Nelson

I shall vent on this since most are in a good mood. This is most assuredly that kind of forum. People here are allowed only a short period of grace to either conform to the will of the dominant cliques or to be set upon like Bagheera was by the troop of monkeys. But, I am not interested in playing by someone else's agenda. Someone much smarter and wiser than me, once said to me, " There is room in the hobby for everyone " At the time, I didn't always believe it, but now I honestly do. There is room for everyone. But the politics and the cliques and the bs don't make it easy for new people or lurkers or shy folks. People who might have something cool to share or talk about. But there are people who don't behave as if there is room enough for everyone in this forum. They get hurt because people don't participate 'their way' They gotta defend their 'personal Internet kingdoms' from outsiders. They gotta stick their hobby credentials and contacts and fringe benefits down other people's throats. Its not just about folks being hobbyists, its about people just being poor examples of human beings. I started stirring the pot because I saw things here that were mob mentality and unjust, and I too often thought about The Lord Of The Flies in comparison. Since it was not in my nature to retreat, I attacked and at times may have gone overboard with my passion. I remember the old days of this group and even with it's flame wars and off topic posts it seemed a lot more cordial...maybe that is just nostalgia talking. I have been slinging crap at a craphill lately out of the sheer frustration that cliques have seemed to overcome the sandbox and nobody likes bullies, but by feeding into their hate I have become as guilty as the people whom I personally find distasteful. I apologize to newbies or even some of the more well-adjusted old guard. But resist forming clubs or cliques; it is divisive and you will be punished for it by those who are jealous or incapable of successful relationships.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

I like you.

:thumbsup:


----------



## phrankenstign

Admiral Nelson said:


> Typical active solutions consist in an intentional activity of some sort, often something new, *as familiarity and repetition** lead to the tedious, such as posting about a defunked model company over and over and over and over and over.:freak:*



Heh-heh.....I like that word!

de·funked














 /dɪˈfʌŋkt/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[di-*fuhngkt*]
–adjective 1. something that has had it's funk taken away


----------



## StarshipClass

Admiral Nelson said:


> I shall vent on this since most are in a good mood. This is most assuredly that kind of forum. People here are allowed only a short period of grace to either conform to the will of the dominant cliques or to be set upon like Bagheera was by the troop of monkeys. But, I am not interested in playing by someone else's agenda. Someone much smarter and wiser than me, once said to me, " There is room in the hobby for everyone " At the time, I didn't always believe it, but now I honestly do. There is room for everyone. But the politics and the cliques and the bs don't make it easy for new people or lurkers or shy folks. People who might have something cool to share or talk about. But there are people who don't behave as if there is room enough for everyone in this forum. They get hurt because people don't participate 'their way' They gotta defend their 'personal Internet kingdoms' from outsiders. They gotta stick their hobby credentials and contacts and fringe benefits down other people's throats. Its not just about folks being hobbyists, its about people just being poor examples of human beings. I started stirring the pot because I saw things here that were mob mentality and unjust, and I too often thought about The Lord Of The Flies in comparison. Since it was not in my nature to retreat, I attacked and at times may have gone overboard with my passion. I remember the old days of this group and even with it's flame wars and off topic posts it seemed a lot more cordial...maybe that is just nostalgia talking. I have been slinging crap at a craphill lately out of the sheer frustration that cliques have seemed to overcome the sandbox and nobody likes bullies, but by feeding into their hate I have become as guilty as the people whom I personally find distasteful. I apologize to newbies or even some of the more well-adjusted old guard. But resist forming clubs or cliques; it is divisive and you will be punished for it by those who are jealous or incapable of successful relationships.




We're voting you out at our next meeting!


----------



## Zorro

phrankenstign said:


> Heh-heh.....I like that word!
> 
> de·funked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /dɪˈfʌŋkt/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[di-*fuhngkt*]
> –adjective 1. something that has had it's funk taken away


 
But A-Corp is about ta' get _Re_-Funked! Zathros ain't tellin' yet, but they've worked out a deal with George Clinton to re-release a slightly modified version of The Invaders U.F.O. Here's a sneak peak at the cover art.


----------



## phrankenstign

My prayers have been answered!


----------



## Zathros

*meeting update??? maybe..maybe not*

You can put the lock and keys away for the moment, Dave..I have returned..Thanks for staying your hand..Sorry for the delay..but basically heres the scoop:

I drove in and showed up for the meeting on time Saturday (a 3 three hour drive)..no one was there to meet me..I was told by Jerry's parents, that he hadnt been feeling well..So for the second time, the meeting was postponed 
without me being notified..I had tried to call him, and left some voicemails, but so far..I have not heard from him..I wont go into any of his health issues without his consent..but I will say this:

I think in my opinion..and from my time with Jerry and his brother..They are sincere..but I think they have "bitten off more than they can chew"..I think its more of a matter of health, and time...unable to be dedicated correctly
and commitment, then it is being untrustworthy or unprofessional..I have already seen the 4,000, triplanes in the Revell factory cases, and the boxes and instruction sheets..I also have seen the mold book, and the inventory of listed kits available to be done..But again..I think that these will be done perhaps when they can dedicate the time and effort, and allow me to do the tasks they had hired me to do..I have informed him by E-mail, that I need to hear from him soon..in order to continue to work on his behalf..

As I stated before..I already have a career..this is a HOBBY for me..I was paid by them , so again, I think they want to pursue this, and are going to..but the question is when...and in my opinion, it WONT happen unless they begin to take it more seriously than they have been..If I hear from them, (Jerry, or his brother) and a meeting is rescheduled and kept, I will report back...Until then..There really isnt much more to report..now again, that is NOT to say that they will not continue and the company will NOT produce 
at least SOME kits they have announced..NOR , in my opinion, should they be "bashed"..The only mistake I can see, is announcing the many kits they have announced on thier website, and without an ACTUAL production schedule in place and I had already mapped out for them for the missed meeting..Perhaps they have thier own schedule that I am unaware of..But they offered me this position..I would hope that they would have kept me aware of it...but at present..I am already working on another aurora ( Not A-corp) issue that will occupy my time until I hear from them..in any case, anyone is welcome to contact me with any further thoughts or questions : [email protected]..I still consider myself associated with A-corp for the short term future, or until such time as they contact me...

Zathras


----------



## phrankenstign

Zorro....It looks like you were right......They're funked.


----------



## razorwyre1

Zathros said:


> I drove in and showed up for the meeting on time Saturday (a 3 three hour drive)..no one was there to meet me..I was told by Jerry's parents, that he hadnt been feeling well..So for the second time, the meeting was postponed without me being notified..I had tried to call him, and left some voicemails, but so far..I have not heard from him..I wont go into any of his health issues without his consent..but I will say this:
> 
> I think in my opinion..and from my time with Jerry and his brother..They are sincere..but I think they have "bitten off more than they can chew"..I think its more of a matter of health, and time...unable to be dedicated correctly
> and commitment, then it is being untrustworthy or unprofessional..
> 
> ..I have informed him by E-mail, that I need to hear from him soon..in order to continue to work on his behalf..


if this is how they are behaving before the thing even gets off the ground, how will they behave after is started and they are playing with other peoples $ and things get tough? if they dont have the common courtesy to tell you that the meeting needs rescheduling, how are they going to act when an order is delayed? these are the reddest of red flags.
they can be as sincere as all get out, but unless they have the ability to follow through on what they plan and announce, they might as well be b.s.ing from the word go. 
(in fact this is how many initially honest people become scammers. they bite off more than they can chew, then instead of stepping up to the plate, they cover their heads and hide, with other peoples $ in tow. you see it on ebay a lot.. sellers with plentiful feedback at a high percentage just tanking, almost overnight.)
zathros, i think you are being wise by putting them on notice. if it were me, them pulling a no-show after a 3 hour drive would have ended our professional and personal relationship right there and then.


----------



## StarshipClass

Zathros said:


> . . . it WONT happen unless they begin to take it more seriously than they have been . . .


The Prophet has spoken! :woohoo:

So it is written--so it shall be DONE!

All hail the Prophet Zathros, Speaker of Truth and Seer of Plastic!

The faithful kneel and glue before Thee!


----------



## John P

Zathros can never have anything nice....


----------



## Auroranut

What do you mean??? After all, he has us.What more could anyone want?

Chris.


----------



## Zorro

_Dang!_ I was really looking forward to that George Clinton kit.


----------



## beck

thanks for the info Zathros . your efforts are greatly appreciated . 
hb


----------



## Frankie Boy

Oh my freekin' gawd! I don't believe it!

Zathros: "I drove in and showed up for the meeting on time Saturday (a 3 three hour drive)..no one was there to meet me"

razorwyre1: "these are the reddest of red flags."

Talk about not being able to connect the dots! I get the impression that some of us are not only reliving our fondest childhood memories through this hobby, but indeed have never left their childhood ... with innocence and naivete apparently still intact.

I apologize if I have offended anyone, but my cynicism has been tempered on the forge of reality.


----------



## Zathros

Frankie Boy said:


> Oh my freekin' gawd! I don't believe it!
> 
> Zathros: "I drove in and showed up for the meeting on time Saturday (a 3 three hour drive)..no one was there to meet me"
> 
> razorwyre1: "these are the reddest of red flags."
> 
> Talk about not being able to connect the dots! I get the impression that some of us are not only reliving our fondest childhood memories through this hobby, but indeed have never left their childhood ... with innocence and naivete apparently still intact.
> 
> I apologize if I have offended anyone, but my cynicism has been tempered on the forge of reality.


 
Apology accepted...and by the way..I HAD met them before and again, was FINANCIALLY contracted to work for them..I outgrew my "childhood" LONNG ago...Reality is abouit dead presidents on bank notes for ME...among other things...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Lubliner Seaview,Lubliner Seaview,Lubliner Seaview!


----------



## otto

Thanks for the efforts and the update Zathros! I really hope everything works out ok. I remember the first go round with Lapco, when things fell apart, he didnt ever mention that they got taken for $$$$ by another company they hired. The excuse was that the owner had cancer. I really did feel sorry for him. I actually thought he had probably passed away by now. Now the owner and the company have made a comeback. Things look to be falling apart again. The excuse? Illness again. Its just like Dejavu. I dont want to sound callous, and if Jerry does have cancer I'm again very sorry for him. It just seems so odd. Anyway I really do hope all goes well, IE Jerry gets better and the company gets back on its feet. I've just got an odd feeling he spent a small fortune on the 4000 fokkers and maybe cant find any distributors that want them. A real possibility... If it happened to me, ....I'd be sick...


----------



## cujo

Thanks for the update Zathros!:thumbsup: 
Cujo.


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> Lubliner Seaview,Lubliner Seaview,Lubliner Seaview!


Don't worry! That model will be out soon, Lloyd! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph

Good luck Zathros. I hope this situation works out for you and for Jerry et. al. 

But to quote the late Clara Pellar: "Where's the beef? (I don't think there's anybody back there)."


----------



## dpluta

It seems like everytime I pipe up about this, the thread gets closed. I dont really care about that. Likewise, I'm not interested in the kits A-Corp has announced (and not released). So please dont accuse me of being a baby about A-Corp not releasing anything. 

It's nice that Zathros has finally decided to reach out to us again with an update. However, the news he's delivering is not at all surprising and was in fact expected. Jerry G has issues. He has health issues and he has business issues. This has gone on so long (and continues to go on), that I have personally lost all interest in anything they may do in the future. 

I'll end my contributions to this subject by saying good luck to Zathros. He tried. Ultimately, the failure in all of this was not his doing. He sounds like he has come down to Earth in regards to the veracity of the A-Corp people. I agree with a previous thread. After a three-hour drive, I would have been done with them without a second thought. Hopefully they paid for his gas and mileage.

My preference at this point would be to put Aurora (A-Corp) out to pasture. Aurora was great and it was a big part of my childhood. However, this continued BS just makes me sad and does not create good feelings about "good old Aurora." Jerry G has lost that potential goodwill (and marketing vehicle). The present and future belongs to Moebius and Monarch and other companies that actually deliver Aurora-like products. Boy, do I miss Polar Lights.


----------



## frankenstyrene

oops...


----------



## frankenstyrene

Thanks, Z. To be honest, after this ordeal of yours I can't tell if they tried to "take" you or if you just took it all more seriously than the A-Corp guys did. But either way, have to agree with the post above - after that stunt of not meeting you as planned, they deserve to be dropped cold.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Don't worry! That model will be out soon, Lloyd! :thumbsup:


I was trying to get the Admiral to pop!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Groundhog Day!


----------



## The-Nightsky

I just want my %$%@#$%% fokker triplane!!!!!!


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Gang Looks like Monarch Models is going to release a Frightening Lightening Nosferatu Kit...The Box looks Great... a real Keeper...oops sorry wrong thread
My Bad:wave:
Mcdee
PS...Can a Frightening Lightning Ghost be far behind?


----------



## CaptFrank

After reading Zathros' latest post, I find myself thinking:
"Is it really that hard to do this?" 


Also, what is A-corps web address? I don't remember it.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Lloyd Collins said:


> I was trying to get the Admiral to pop!


NOT an appropriate image!


----------



## Dave Metzner

Admiral N, 
Would you please edit that last post a bit more!?

Thanks


----------



## Zathros

The-Nightsky said:


> I just want my %$%@#$%% fokker triplane!!!!!!


I have one of each you are welcome to have...just say the word..If you have anything I could use in trade...

Z..


----------



## Zathros

otto said:


> Thanks for the efforts and the update Zathros! I really hope everything works out ok. I remember the first go round with Lapco, when things fell apart, he didnt ever mention that they got taken for $$$$ by another company they hired. The excuse was that the owner had cancer. I really did feel sorry for him. I actually thought he had probably passed away by now. Now the owner and the company have made a comeback. Things look to be falling apart again. The excuse? Illness again. Its just like Dejavu. I dont want to sound callous, and if Jerry does have cancer I'm again very sorry for him. It just seems so odd. Anyway I really do hope all goes well, IE Jerry gets better and the company gets back on its feet. I've just got an odd feeling he spent a small fortune on the 4000 fokkers and maybe cant find any distributors that want them. A real possibility... If it happened to me, ....I'd be sick...


The interesting thing here, is that I had been informed that the majority of that run has already been presold to distributors...Its simply a matter of getting in the decals..which in my opinion...should have been in lonng ago...


----------



## Auroranut

You're right Zathros. Stevens International has the Aurora kits listed. It's all TBA so they obviously ordered them and are awaiting delivery. 
Chris.


----------



## xr4sam

Very sad. But, at least is symmetry...


----------



## John P

You are finite; Zathros is finite, this is the wrong tool...


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> I was trying to get the Admiral to pop!


Huh? 

Ohhh!_ Pop! _ There's just one "o" there. 

BTW: I'm trying to figure out if the Lubliner Seaview is more like a zombie or a ghost. What do you think? Should I start a new thread with a poll?


----------



## CaptFrank

PerfesserCoffee asked:


> BTW: I'm trying to figure out if the Lubliner Seaview is more like a zombie or a ghost. What do you think? Should I start a new thread with a poll?


Oh,yes Do!
I love polls!


----------



## The Batman

Dave Metzner said:


> OOOOPs Zathros! Is that better? You all knew what I meant!
> Maybe Zathros will stop by and enlighten us before frustration sets in again.
> 
> Dave





Zathros said:



> Zathras


Don't feel bad, Dave. Even _*he*_ can't get it right.

- GJS


----------



## kit-junkie

Zorro said:


> _Dang!_ I was really looking forward to that George Clinton kit.


Me too. Bootsy and Sir Nose were to follow in the series, as well as the P-Funk Spaceship. I'm forever heartbroken...  *sings: ||: We want the funk. We gotta have some funk. Ahhh... :||*


----------



## The-Nightsky

Zathros. I tried to PM you but your box is full. What would you like to trade for a Fokker tri-plane??


----------



## THRUSH Central

I think a Bootsy Collins model would liik GREAT on the shelf!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro

... not to mention the slightly remodified Phantom of The Opera as Screamin' Jay Hawkins. Oh, what could have been ...


----------



## ShadOAB

Daja-vu


----------



## Zathros

The Batman said:


> Don't feel bad, Dave. Even _*he*_ can't get it right.
> 
> - GJS


 
Relax your Cape, Batman...Its not the spelling of the name that counts..Its what the person STANDS for....:thumbsup:


----------



## John P

And he'll stand for _plenty_!


----------



## Zathros

*Update*

* Not much of an update, but I did promise that I would report back with any information I would get..I did finally get an e-mail from Jerry last evening..
Apparently, he states he was Ill again, and that was the reason he didnt contact me, and was unable to contact me to cancel our appointment on the 16th..We have a telephone call appointment scheduled for this Sunday...If I actually do speak with him..I will report back...

ZathrOs


*


----------



## Zathros

The-Nightsky said:


> Zathros. I tried to PM you but your box is full. What would you like to trade for a Fokker tri-plane??


Nightsky,

My PM box is cleared...Or you can E-mail me directly:Zathras1959#verizon .net..and we can discuss it..


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Zathros said:


> * Not much of an update, but I did promise that I would report back with any information I would get..I did finally get an e-mail from Jerry last evening..*
> *Apparently, he states he was Ill again, and that was the reason he didnt contact me, and was unable to contact me to cancel our appointment on the 16th..We have a telephone call appointment scheduled for this Sunday...If I actually do speak with him..I will report back...*
> 
> *ZathrOs*


Amen, brother.


----------



## Zathros

Admiral Nelson said:


> Amen, brother.


 
*Notice, I said... "IF" I actually speak with him...lol...Cant say I'm holding my breath...*


*Z*


----------



## Auroranut

Zathros, you wouldn't have scored any Vampires perchance?
Chris.


----------



## ShadOAB

Auroranut said:


> Zathros, you wouldn't have scored any Vampires perchance?
> Chris.


I'm sure...that there are none to score.


----------



## BigH827

I stepped into the last thread about this and as I said before, whats the point of releaseing kits that Revell Germany, and Revell/Monogram have been putting out off and on for 30 years. I have a Forker DVII that Revell/Monogram put out in the 1990s, its the Aurora kit.
They have done the same thing with the Forker Tri Plane, so why worry about kits that have been in production off and on for 40 years.
Now BlackBeard, and the Vamp I could see them offering they have been off the market for decades, but the UFO for the cost of three of the Monogram ones, thats nuts.
If they put out some of the more harder to find kits that would make sence, but they seem to be wanting to do every thing Aurora ever did, and some of that stuff was crap when it was new.
Oh well more luck to them, when they show up in the stores Ill beleave they figured out how to run a company.


----------



## StarshipClass

I wait with bated breath! :drunk:


----------



## The Batman

Zathros said:


> Relax your Cape, Batman...Its not the spelling of the name that counts..Its what the person STANDS for....:thumbsup:


Okay then, Zammalammathros!

I would suggest in the future that you not drive for three hours to meet with them _*unless*_ you have spoken to them and confirmed the meeting first.

Maybe you ought to charge them for your ( wasted ) time and fuel, too.

- GJS


----------



## xsavoie

If you ask me,Jerry should have taken care of the financial part only from the beginning,and some knowledgeable model kit manufacturing individuals should have taken care of all the rest.Jerry seems verry enthusiastic and willing,but seems unable to succeed in producing anything when the time comes to issue the kits.


----------



## Zorro

.... not to mention discourteous.


----------



## david-5877

The last e-mail I recieved from them said he had a mild stroke and he would not be back in the office until April 1st.


----------



## Frankie Boy

April 1st .... hmm?


----------



## buzzconroy

what a bunch of BS, they do this all the time , why dont they sell there molds?, because they dont have any thats why.They need a huge backhoe to remove all that BULLCHIT!!!! sorry I need to vent- that felt good thank you.

Buzz


----------



## John P

Hey, I have jury duty April 1st! Should I not show up, then tell the county I thought they were kidding?


----------



## the Dabbler

Sure JohnP. They'll get a real kick out of it, even all those laughing deputies that'll show up at your door !! 

And remember when you get there, : "String 'em up it'll teach 'em a lesson!"


----------



## wolfman66

buzzconroy said:


> what a bunch of BS, they do this all the time , why dont they sell there molds?, because they dont have any thats why.They need a huge backhoe to remove all that BULLCHIT!!!!Buzz


Randy ya took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## John P

david-5877 said:


> The last e-mail I recieved from them said he had a mild stroke and he would not be back in the office until April 1st.


What a coincidence - his business practices are giving several of _us _strokes too!


----------



## Jimmy B

I think these guys are stroking something, but it isn't cerebral tissue


----------



## xr4sam

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I wait with bated breath! :drunk:


Dude, quit eating the bait!


----------



## SUNGOD

Sounds a bit like an April Fools joke!


----------



## Auroranut

Moderators, thanks for keeping this one running. The valium must be working!!
At least it seems to be slowing down as people are starting to come to what seems like a sad realization. Having said that, please allow me to say this-

Tick... tick...tick...

Chris.


----------



## Frankie Boy

tick ... tick ... tick ....... whimper.


----------



## mcdougall

If the ol' Acorps doesn't hurry up and market something there will be a dozen new companies selling models ahead of them! Since I first heard about Auroras' reserection ,Moebius...Monarch...and now Polar Lights have garnered all my attention...I believe that if they ever get those pesky decals figured out it will be TOO LATE! tickaty- tickaty- tick 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Vampires don't have decals, they have teef!! Alright, I'll shut up about the Vampire now!!(who the hell am I kidding- no I won't!).

Tick...tick...tick...


----------



## mcdougall

It was those Fokkers again, Chris, the Iron Cross decals were printed upside down and threw a wrench into the whole release issue of those Fokkers.:wave:
Mcdee
tick?


----------



## Auroranut

And what's the bet they've lost all the bones for the figure kits?


----------



## Auroranut

I also heard that someone drew airplanes all over the Fokker instruction sheets!!! (I still kill me!)

Chris,


----------



## Auroranut

Oops, nearly forgot..

tick...tick...tick...


----------



## BigH827

They keep beeting the poor thing and still it lies dead.:freak:

What a sad little horse.:dude:


----------



## mcdougall

Who said this horse is dead I'm hoping Zathros will have some positive news about those Fokkers any moment now...I know from these threads that April 1st an announcement will be made...in the meantime I'm pre-ordering everything I can from Moebius and Monarch to help me get by...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## xr4sam

Miserable Fokkers...

*Rimshot!*

The Aurora Boys have pretty much destroyed all faith I have in them resurrecting that proud company. Let Polar Lights and Moebius take the ball and run with it. Jerry, et al have pretty much lost any credibility they may have had by not only once, but TWICE dashing our hopes on the rocks.


----------



## dpluta

This is great. Not a week after lamenting Polar Lights, comes word that they are back. Jerry G, get well soon, but please stay the heck out of the model kit biz. you're done. Keep your day job and stop stringing Zathros along (although please keep paying him). 

I hope that Tom is going to start up where he left off. Repopping old Aurora kits. While I like some of the new stuff coming out, I'm not a huge fan of Nosferatu. I think there are many other classic characters that could have been done instead. Also, there are still a ton of old Aurora kits that I think would sell nicely. 

I also hope that Tom will be a consistent visitor to the board and get our feedback. While we all have varied views, at least we can say we had a chance to voice our opinons before they spend big bux tooling a new kit.


----------



## otto

I was just at the Acorp site, still no updates since Dec 11th. I'm not even surprised! If they would just update the site and say "we will have something someday" I'd be happy....But nooooooooooooooo.....Its the Acorp curse, they have been sitting on several dozens of cases of Fokkers for months and cant even get them shipped out. Not that it even matters as its about the last thing I'd ever buy LOL...


----------



## flyingfrets

otto said:


> If they would just update the site and say "we will have something someday" I'd be happy...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You want them to make another announcement that they'll be announcing a release date for another announcement of an announcement?
Click to expand...


----------



## otto

flyingfrets said:


> otto said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they would just update the site and say "we will have something someday" I'd be happy...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You want them to make another announcement that they'll be announcing a release date for another announcement of an announcement?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.... Yes, that sums it up nicely. If they would just keep making crap up , i would listen, but the "silent treatment' makes me want to go krazy, go KRAZY and KILL , kill them softley ...with my song... Come to think of it killing someone with my singing could be the most gruesome death imaginable...Nothing softly about it...BWAAAAHAAAHAA, Yes I've lost it..I was barely clinging to sanity by the ragged edge of my imagination... but now I'm swirling in the cesspools of my own seedy desires..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## otto

Steamy ...thats steamy desires..


----------



## Frankie Boy

ahhh ... no ... I think he really means "seamy desires".


----------



## Dave Hussey

I'm very reluctant to suppport the new Polar Lights. Here's why.

When Polar Lights was sold three or four years ago, we were all left "out in the cold" to a large extent for sci-fi and fantasy styrene kits. We all felt that perhaps there was a business case for such models, but Tom Lowe sold to RC2 to make a profit and because, as I understand it, there were no more profitable topics for kits. At least as Tom Lowe viewed it.

Recently, two new companies have started up to fill that market niche - Monarch and Moebius. They seem to be doing well at this early point. They have proven that there are still viable topics for kits. My fear is that with the return of a _very_ well-funded Polar Lights, Monarch and Moebius will ultimately fail - despite their earnest enthusiasm for sci-fi modeling. And Tom Lowe may once more decide he can make more money by selling Polar Lights version 2.0 and because there are no new viable model topics any more. 

He did it once; what's to say he won't do it again?

And where will that leave us? Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice.......

Huzz


----------



## mcdougall

I so totally appreciate what Monarch and Moebius have done that nothing would make me disloyal to them ...yes they reserected what no one else would and although I'm happy to see Polar Lights return and I will buy monster models from them too...my first loyalty will be with M&M...who knows what other company will now want to jump on the bandwagon , trying to make a quick buck on the coat tails of our two leaders??? Monarch and Moebius have raised the benchmark when it comes to quality and parts fit and it will take some catching up for anyone else to try and compete..:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## razorwyre1

Dave Hussey said:


> I'm very reluctant to suppport the new Polar Lights. Here's why.
> 
> When Polar Lights was sold three or four years ago, we were all left "out in the cold" to a large extent for sci-fi and fantasy styrene kits. We all felt that perhaps there was a business case for such models, but Tom Lowe sold to RC2 to make a profit and because, as I understand it, there were no more profitable topics for kits. At least as Tom Lowe viewed it.
> 
> Recently, two new companies have started up to fill that market niche - Monarch and Moebius. They seem to be doing well at this early point. They have proven that there are still viable topics for kits. My fear is that with the return of a _very_ well-funded Polar Lights, Monarch and Moebius will ultimately fail - despite their earnest enthusiasm for sci-fi modeling. And Tom Lowe may once more decide he can make more money by selling Polar Lights version 2.0 and because there are no new viable model topics any more.
> 
> He did it once; what's to say he won't do it again?
> 
> And where will that leave us? Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice.......
> 
> Huzz


i dont think that the return of p.l. wil hurt m and m at all. 
heres why: lets say that both p.l. and one of the m's came out each came out with a kit on the same day, different subject matter for each, and you wanted both. would you choose one and not buy the other, or would you buy both? 
besides as long as their not bumping heads on licenses, then they are really not in "competition" with each other. if a modeler isnt interested in a particular character or piece of hardware, they probably arent going to buy it anyway, so it really comes down to subject matter. 

hey wanst this an a-corpse topic?


----------



## mcdougall

A-who?...Oh yeah...I think you're right...oh well, I think they fell out of their own thread...how about that...now back to a real thread about real companies making real models...Razorwyre, you,In my opinion are right...if M&M and PL all made a model of Frankenstein, I would buy all three because they would all be different(Frankenstein could be tyeing his shoes and I'd buy it) It would be a refreshing change to walk into a hobby shop and actually have a choice of kits to purchase,(I'm talking figure models) something we haven't had for over a decade. I believe there's room for all 3 (and who am I kidding about choosing between models, I'd just be carrying out a bigger bag)
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

As much as I hate to admit it, I'm pretty sure A-corp's dead in the water. It's a real pity though. At least we have M&M to keep us going. Looks like, as soon as I can justify it, I'm going on a Castle Creature hunt! 

Chris.


----------



## TAY666

Dave Hussey said:


> I'm very reluctant to suppport the new Polar Lights. Here's why.
> 
> When Polar Lights was sold three or four years ago, we were all left "out in the cold" to a large extent for sci-fi and fantasy styrene kits. We all felt that perhaps there was a business case for such models, but Tom Lowe sold to RC2 to make a profit and because, as I understand it, there were no more profitable topics for kits. At least as Tom Lowe viewed it.
> 
> Recently, two new companies have started up to fill that market niche - Monarch and Moebius. They seem to be doing well at this early point. They have proven that there are still viable topics for kits. My fear is that with the return of a _very_ well-funded Polar Lights, Monarch and Moebius will ultimately fail - despite their earnest enthusiasm for sci-fi modeling. And Tom Lowe may once more decide he can make more money by selling Polar Lights version 2.0 and because there are no new viable model topics any more.
> 
> He did it once; what's to say he won't do it again?
> 
> And where will that leave us? Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice.......
> 
> Huzz



Well, a few points and my opinion.
First of all, Tom would have been stupid to not take the offer RC2 made.
Any smart businessman would have pulled the trigger on that deal, and Tom did.
It's not like Tom was shopping the company around or anything.
As far as the comment about no profitable subjects left.
In his defense, using the business plan PL had, there really weren't many subjects left that would have been profitable for them.
PL needed much larger production runs to break even than either of the M's are doing right now. Much the same way that PL could make money on kits that Revelll wouldn't touch with their business plan.

I don't thnk that Tom is doing this just because a couple other companies are now doing what PL used to do. There have been rumors and rumblings about something just like this
happening for a long time now. Long before there was even any word about either of the M's.

Look at it this way.
Tom, making that deal, gave him the inroads to RC2.
Which opened up the chance for him to use the MPC and AMT tools.
That deal also put him in the financial position to be able to pull it off when the time was right and everything aligned properly.

It is a lot easier to produce kits when you don't have to start from scratch.
He now has a vast catalogue of kits to choose from.
He has the experience he gained running PL to better be able to decide what will more than likely work for his business plan.

Personally I don't care who makes it.
If someone puts out a styrene kit that I want, at a price I am comfortable with, I will buy it.


----------



## kit-junkie

I think it's definitely going to hurt the smaller guys. Competing subject matter (figure to figure, for instance) is competing for your dollar. You only have so many dollars to spend. Now it's a matter of who you'll spend those dollars with. How can one think this wouldn't hurt the smaller guy with limited resources?


----------



## spocks beard

To be brief on this subject, I'm glad to see the return of polar lights. But i'm not turning my back on mobieus or monarch either.I'm content to purchase quality kits from any of them if there is a subject of interest to me. Thanks!:thumbsup: Aurora?


----------



## Arronax

Moebius and Monarch are already committed to producing kits for the collector and seem reconciled to the fact that they are not mass market companies.

On the other hand, Tom Lowe and Polar Lights Mk. 2 are probably more interested in catering to that mass market with more popular AMT/ERTL/Polar Lights re-issues (i.e. cars). I think you may well see the 1/1000th Polar Light Star Trek kits re-issued plus Spiderman and the Hulk but I wouldn't hold my breath for new kits for a few years.

So I don't see Polar Lights putting M & M out of business.

Jim


----------



## John P

Tom's either an amazingly shrewd business man who planned years ahead with chess-champion-like tactics and foresight, or one reeeally lucky sumbeech who keeps falling into good deals.


----------



## Zorro

John P said:


> Tom's either an amazingly shrewd business man who planned years ahead with chess-champion-like tactics and foresight, or one reeeally lucky sumbeech who keeps falling into good deals.


I would venture the former. It amazes me how personally some on this board took the whole PL/RC2 thing. I prefer to look at it as "What if Polar Lights had never appeared on the scene in the first place?" None of us would be here talking to each other and I dare say Moebius and Monarch wouldn't even _exist!_ Polar Lights proved that it could be done and gave us an amazing number of kits in just a few short years. I truly cannot muster one ounce of resentment toward Tom Lowe. Nobody _owes_ us our toys.


----------



## ChrisW

Thanks Zorro.
I don't think I'm revealing any secrets if I mention that all principals have been in communication with each other. People are looking to not step on each others' toes.


----------



## SteveR

Zorro said:


> Nobody _owes_ us our toys.


Amen, brother.


----------



## John P

Zorro said:


> I would venture the former. It amazes me how personally some on this board took the whole PL/RC2 thing. I prefer to look at it as "What if Polar Lights had never appeared on the scene in the first place?" None of us would be here talking to each other and I dare say Moebius and Monarch wouldn't even _exist!_ Polar Lights proved that it could be done and gave us an amazing number of kits in just a few short years. I truly cannot muster one ounce of resentment toward Tom Lowe. Nobody _owes_ us our toys.


Oh, I admit to taking it personally, mainly because of the wonderful Trek kits I knew they could give us, and feeling like the rug was yanked out from under me - _again_! (after RC2 closed down _Ertl's_Trek line).

That said, I may have been mad (!!) at Tom for selling the company and stomping all over my dreams p), but I don't _blame _him for taking 17 million when someone dangled it in front of him.

There was a (stupid) movie I saw many years ago about some ordinary people deciding to steal 24 million from a local lottery, that had a great quote. Someone asked the guy how he could even think of doing that. He said "My friend, everyone has his price. And I've found that my price is very close to _twenty four MILLION _dollars!" :lol:

But I'm still firmly convinced that RC2 is the sci fi modeling world's Antichrist. To repeatedly acquire companies who make Star trek models and stamp them out like used matches, I can come to no other conclusion.


----------



## kit-junkie

ChrisW said:


> Thanks Zorro.
> I don't think I'm revealing any secrets if I mention that all principals have been in communication with each other. People are looking to not step on each others' toes.


Ah... That's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

I agree with you Chris W., Zorro, Kit-Junkie - I think it worked out just great - And I'm sure the THREE will work together - Look what The "A" was wanting to do - Stop them. So let them produce and I for one am Grateful for what Tom L. did for us.

Gerry-Lynn and Sherry


----------



## THRUSH Central

If they (whomever they are) make the kit...and I like the kit....I buy the kit....nothing personal, just business. I'll support anyone (cough, AURORA-like) who makes the kits that appeal to me. THEY (whomever,cough,cough, AURORA-like)will see my green, dead presidents. Be they lucky "sumbeech" or small business model maker. Wha'cha think bout tat? Thrush.

PS I just posted some new pics! I AM a shameless, fired-up modeler, self-promotin! (Blush...)
.


----------



## Auroranut

You've got it in one, Thrush. I think, when it comes to kits we like, we'll always find a way to buy them. Personally, I don't really care where they're from or how much it costs. If I want it, I'll figure out how to get it!

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie

Auroranut said:


> If I want it, I'll figure out how to get it!


I have a cupboard full of Ramen noodles and a basement full of kits. :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler

Hey Thrush, why not post all your pix in your "My Photos" Gallery so they're accessable in one place for reference instead of anyone having to search throught the posts? Other new members can get to them easily.


----------



## Duck Fink

the Dabbler said:


> Hey Thrush, why not post all your pix in your "My Photos" Gallery so they're accessable in one place for reference instead of anyone having to search throught the posts? Other new members can get to them easily.


I know for a fact that Thrush has been trying to post his stash pictures since the last big stash thread months ago. Let him basque in his newfound pleasure!
You are going to run out of posting room though eventually. The photo gallery is a good idea for permanently keeping your pics visible to all that wanders though the door. Give me a shout if you need some guidance in setting up your gallery, Thrush Central.


----------



## razorwyre1

kit-junkie said:


> How can one think this wouldn't hurt the smaller guy with limited resources?


because we arent talking about necessities or utilitarian products. different rules apply to leisure goods. your talking to a forum of people that say "i'm buying a case" about new releases... heck look at your own forum name! 

also, other than the core fan base (us), the general public and occasional modeler doesnt set out to but just any figure kit because they have a hankering to build a figure. either they go out looking for a kit of a specific character or its an impulse buy when they see it on the shelves. this kind of works the same way when retailers select which kits they will stock. its not like they say "well i'm used to polar lights, so im only going to order from them." they choose based on the character.

so as long as the new companies select their subject matter wisely and offer quality product, theres no reason they all cant be a success.


----------



## Auroranut

Zorro said:


> I would venture the former. It amazes me how personally some on this board took the whole PL/RC2 thing. I prefer to look at it as "What if Polar Lights had never appeared on the scene in the first place?" None of us would be here talking to each other and I dare say Moebius and Monarch wouldn't even _exist!_ Polar Lights proved that it could be done and gave us an amazing number of kits in just a few short years. I truly cannot muster one ounce of resentment toward Tom Lowe. Nobody _owes_ us our toys.


I'm going off on a tangent a little, but I was wondering where we'd all be if one person hadn't had the balls to bet a bundle on the Addams Family House and Mummys Chariot selling? We all owe him a hell of a debt. If he hadn't taken the gamble........

Chris.


----------



## THRUSH Central

Gentlemen - If someone would kindly tell me how to upload my files..that would be a help. I can get to the point where it asks me to "browse", I can click on my files but it won't let me capture the whole group to download, only one at a time. What's up with that? I would gladly trade my "secret government Kung -Fu moves" information for help with this. For you guys are right..I should create an album. Thrush


----------



## the Dabbler

That's how it has to be done T.C. When it asks you to "browse" you click on one of the 3 lines there, it will put up your "My Pictures" or "My Documents" file,whichever you have your pix stored in. Then you click on the one pic you choose. It will enter the code/link in that space. Then you go to the next line down and hit "browse" again, hence entering another link to the 2nd pic you opt for. So on till you have all 3 pix loaded. Then click "upload". It DOES take time, but that's how it goes.Then you go back and enter 3 more pix.

And I don't even want to take t your spy files, this is gratis.


----------



## THRUSH Central

Thanks for the info/help! I'll get started... Thrush.


----------



## the Dabbler

AH, I see you got started on uploading to your gallery T.C. Keep on plugging !!


----------



## Auroranut

I FOUND ONE THAT DAVE FORGOT TO LOCK!!!!:woohoo:

This seems like an appropriate place.... so....
:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:

Chris.


----------



## Kitzillastein58

Kitz' :devil:


----------



## Geoff Boaz

Chris, chris, chris...










IBTL


----------



## Auroranut

Geoff Boaz said:


> Chris, chris, chris...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBTL


I know. I'm a naughty boy. I just can't seem to help myself.....:devil:


----------



## mcdougall

Is it true?,...Does this mean Acorps is coming back ? O Boy !...this is neato
Wait 'till the Gang on my block hear this....oh sorry forgot:beatdeadhorse:
Good one Chris...
tick tick tick....
Mcdee


----------



## Roland

Auroranut said:


> I'm going off on a tangent a little, but I was wondering where we'd all be if one person hadn't had the balls to bet a bundle on the Addams Family House and Mummys Chariot selling? We all owe him a hell of a debt. If he hadn't taken the gamble........
> 
> Chris.


How true! Polar Lights was the best thing in the plastic styrene model world since the demise of the original aurora. How cool it was to go out and by Aurora kits from "Toys R US" again...


----------



## wolfman66

Auroranut said:


> I FOUND ONE THAT DAVE FORGOT TO LOCK!!!!:woohoo:
> 
> This seems like an appropriate place.... so....
> :beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:
> 
> Chris.


LMFAO:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Hunch

BWAHAHAHA! Good one!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph

"An evil mind is a great comfort."


----------

